# Pics of my juvie roughneck



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I just took a few pics hoping to get a good one for potm, i don't think any of these are worth entering but i can take some more.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

another


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

its really hard to get one with her tongue out.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

yo that second pic is amazing!!
you should enter that for Non piranha pic of the month!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah I like the second one. Or do it again and fill the background with stuff.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice. It's good to see another _rudicollis_ fan here.

-PK


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

I think 2nd one is potm quality


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

nice lizard


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Cool pics! How big is your roughneck? Is he still young?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=62427


----------

